# Out of date clen



## spodoinklehorse (Mar 5, 2014)

A chara

I have found a tub of chinese clen in my wedding suit with an expiry date in 2017 - will I die from taking it and more seriously will its effects have diminished or will it be like the ludes in wolf of wall street, a delayed reaction?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

No, it will be slightly less efficacious, that's all.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I'd imagine it would be exactly the same as it ever was and would probably remain so for decades provided it's stored somewhere dark/dry at general room temperature.

Why did you put clen in your pocket on your wedding day? Sprinkle it on your new in laws food for a giggle.


----------



## spodoinklehorse (Mar 5, 2014)

Ha! No I just put it in there and forgot about it, married in 2014 and suit was/is in cupboard since; on a side note the clen seeemd to have not lost any potency


----------

